# Xorg-X11 startet nicht

## sir_wem

Hallo zusammen,

nach nunmehr 5 Jahren Ubuntu hab ich es jetzt auch gewagt, und Gentoo installiert. Soweit auch alles o.k.

Aber am X-Server bin ich gescheitert   :Crying or Very sad: 

Habe X11 mit

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

installiert. Will ich diesen mit startx starten. bekomme ich folgende Fehler:

failed to load module"ati"

failed to load module"vesa"

failed to load module"fbdev"

Fatal server error:no screen found

Server terminated with error (1)

Meine make.conf sieht in etwa so aus:

Use="mmx sse sse2 python hal xorg udev dbus"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev"

Eingebaut ist eine ATI Mobility 5400 GraKa. Will ich X mit

```
x -configure
```

einrichten, meckert er "Kommando nicht gefnden".

Hat da jemand eine Idee wie ich das zum Laufen bringe? Wenn noch weitere Logs,etc. benötigt werden, einfach kurz melden.

----------

## Falmer

Hallo,

Du brauchst sicher noch folgende Treiber:

xf86-input-evdev

xf86-video-ati (und der Meldung nach xf86-video-vesa)

xorg-drivers

Diese Pakete emergen und X sollte laufen.

Zusätzlich kannst Du noch xf86-input-synaptics emergen. Ob das wirklich nötig ist, damit das Touchpad vollständig funktioniert, kann ich allerdings nicht beurteilen.

EDIT: Das Kommando zum konfigurieren lautet X -configure (Großschreibung beachten). Sollte aber nicht nötig sein. X läuft normalerweise auch ohne eine Konfiguration.

         Wenn Du das deutsche Tastaturlayout haben möchtest, gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten. Ich habe eine xorg.conf, in der folgender Abschnitt steht:

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier      "keyboard-all"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout"     "de"

        Option          "XkbVariant"    "deadgraveacute"

        Option          "ctrl:swapcaps,terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection
```

Eine andere Variante ist eine Datei im Verzeichnis /etc/X11/xorg.conf (oder so). Eine Anleitung dazu findest Du sicher hier im Forum.

----------

## sir_wem

Das ging aber schnell. Hat wunderbar funktioniert. Habe auch 

```
emerge xterm twm
```

wie im Handbuch beschrieben ausgeführt, und es wurden 3 Fenster mit xterm angezeigt.

Vielen Dank

----------

## Josef.95

 *sir_wem wrote:*   

> Meine make.conf sieht in etwa so aus:
> 
>     Use="mmx sse sse2 python hal xorg udev dbus"
> 
>     VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"
> ...

 

 *Falmer wrote:*   

> Du brauchst sicher noch folgende Treiber:
> 
> xf86-input-evdev
> 
> xf86-video-ati (und der Meldung nach xf86-video-vesa)
> ...

 

Sorry nein...

xf86-input-evdev sollte schon durch setzen  von INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" installiert worden sein.

xf86-video-ati wird sicher nicht benötigt wenn man mit VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" den ati-drivers installiert hat (beide zusammen zu installieren ist meist unnötig und auch kritisch - einen von den beiden Treibern müsste man dann blacklisten - warum also zwei zueinander inkompatible Treiber installieren?

Und den dritten vesa Treiber braucht man idR auch nicht wenn man einen der beiden anderen Treiber nutzt. 

xorg-drivers wird eh als Abhängigkeit mit installiert - braucht man also nicht explizit mergen.

Use="..." Ist so nicht ganz richtig, beachte die Groß/Kleinschreibung

Und USE="hal" sollte auch raus, HAL gibt es so nicht mehr.

Und USE=python" würde ich eher nicht global für alle Pakete in der make.conf setzen - setze sie besser nur für Pakete für die du diese Unterstützung auch brauchst - in der /etc/portage/package.use pro Paket

Bei INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse synaptics evdev" kann man idR keyboard und mouse raus nehmen - idR wird dessen Funktion schon durch evdev bereitgestellt.

Und falls du wirklich diesen proprietären fglrx (ati-drivers) nutzt, dann nutze zum erstellen einer xorg.conf besser die dem Treiberpaket beiliegenden Werkzeuge. (wenn ich mich nicht irre gibt es da ati-config (oder so ähnlich) zum konfigurieren.des Treibers)

----------

## sir_wem

hmmm...

ich war eigentlich ganz froh das die Sache läuft, da kommst Du wieder ums Eck  :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> xf86-input-evdev sollte schon durch setzen von INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" installiert worden sein.
> 
> xf86-video-ati wird sicher nicht benötigt wenn man mit VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" den ati-drivers installiert hat

 

So hab ich das eigentlich auch verstanden, und so stehts auch in meinem schlauen Gentoo-Buch. Aber dort steht halt auch, das in

```
/usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers
```

die über VIDEO_CARDS ausgewählten Treiber liegen sollen. Dort herrschte aber gähnende Leere. Erst nach dem "händischen" installieren war da was zu finden.

 *Quote:*   

> Use="..." Ist so nicht ganz richtig, beachte die Groß/Kleinschreibung

 

ok!

 *Quote:*   

> Und USE="hal" sollte auch raus, HAL gibt es so nicht mehr. 

 

Mein Buch ist von 2008, hat sich da also was verändert?! Habe irgendwo gelesen das hal wohl als Abängigkeit mitinstalliert wird, war mir aber nicht sicher, und dachte schaden kanns ja nicht   :Very Happy: 

Wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen, um evenuelle Treiber(leichen) loszuwerden?

----------

## Falmer

Moin,

das bei Dir hal in des useflags enthalten ist, hatte ich übersehen. Das sollte allerdings rausgenommen werden.

Also einfach den Eintrag entfernen, dann mit emerge -aC hal auch die Library entfernen lassen und anschließend einmal revdep-rebuild lassen.

Das sollte meiner Meinung nach reichen.

Und für die Installation der Treiber reicht es eben nicht in der make.conf anzugeben, welche man nutzen will. Die muß man dann schon per Hand auch installieren.

Abgesehen von den Einwänden freut es mich, daß es bei Dir jetzt funktioniert.   :Cool: 

Schönes Wochenende

Falmer

----------

## Josef.95

Ja sorry für meinen Einwand - ich würde es halt anders machen  :Wink: 

 *Falmer wrote:*   

> Und für die Installation der Treiber reicht es eben nicht in der make.conf anzugeben, welche man nutzen will. Die muß man dann schon per Hand auch installieren. 

  Und sorry, da irrst du..

Sofern VIDEO_CARDS passend gesetzt ist werden unter anderen auch die passenden Treiber mit installiert - da braucht man nicht nachträglich noch etwas per Hand nachinstallieren.

Schau dir ansonsten zb auch mal das xorg-drivers-Ebuild an, dort sind die je nach VIDEO_CARDS gesetzten Abhängigkeiten doch fein säuberlich definiert.

Zudem gibt es auch noch andere Pakete (wie zb libdrm mesa usw) die sich nach gesetzter VIDEO_CARDS richten.

Nungut...

@sir_wem

Jo ich fragte mich halt *wie* dein X nun funktioniert - nutzt du nun wirklich den von dir gewünschten fglrx Treiber, oder läuft deine Grafikkarte nun mit dem vesa Treiber? Schau dazu doch auch noch mal ins /var/log/Xorg.0.log

Und als Dokumentation würde ich eher das aktuelle englische Gentoo Handbuch nutzen - siehe zb

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/

Und zur einrichtung von X dann das X Server Configuration HOWTO

Und zur fglrx Treiber einrichtung die mit dem Treiberpaket mit installierte Dokumentation und Tools nutzen.

----------

## sir_wem

Du hast recht, es wäre schon interessant mit welchem Treiber, und warum mit diesem mein X nun läuft. Zumal ich schon wieder am nächsten Problem hänge: KDE installiert, läuft auch, aber meine Fenster haben keinen Rahmen, keine min/max/close-Buttons. Schätze mal ein Problem mit Kwin? Aber dafür mache ich einen neuen Thread auf.

 *Quote:*   

> Schau dazu doch auch noch mal ins /var/log/Xorg.0.log 

 

Sagt mir persönlich gar nichts. Der ladet da jede Menge Module. So z.b.:

```
LoadModule:"extmod"

LoadModule:"dbe"

LoadModule:"glx"

LoadModule:"record"

LoadModule:"dri"

LoadModule:"radeon"

LoadModule:"ati"

LoadModule:"vesa"

LoadModule:"fbdev"

Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist)

usw.
```

----------

